# Chili pepper, i didn't aspected this soon



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

a lot of people know me from the art, photo, and breeding section. this is my second time coming here, but chili died hours ago when i came back from school. he was a solid red, metallic, and blue rayed male halfmoon. hew WAS a spawning pair wit my girl strawberry. am pretty confused on how he died. i suggest depression, from seperation from his fries 3 weeks ago. i have a lot of photo's of him but when he passed his fins where healed. all i have of him is his fries am dearly hoping they survived, my brother couldn't take care of chili no more, so he gave him to me and cared for him for the rest of his life
photo's:
























and this is my latest pic of him, it is blurry but this is him with his fries:








and his 1st spawning vid:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGoLJHImivM


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Im sorry... RIP Chili Pepper... hopefully his babies make it... fingers crossed


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

and another betta lost today ='[[
R.I.P. katrina, she was so young and survived through dropsy, but she passed by jumping out of the water awhile i was cleaning a tank in a washroom. i loved and was amazed by her colors, my dad said " not to sound hurtful, it is that you have so many fish" not like he dosen't have a saltwater tank that went up to 2000 dollars for it  and has to buy lot's of things still. here are pics of katrina: (not the best dosen't show alot of her color):

















and also "littlebetta's: thanks {=]


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear for your losses, they were both beautiful fish.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks bambi {=] i lost a big amount of chili's fries today too.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

and here is another ='[ my strawberry, my whole spawning pair died. she was a VT:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

and the 4th , my BEST betta "lunar" ='[[ i know that people don't really care about my betta's death though but i'll keep writting

i really don't know how he died he was gone when i got home today:








rest in peace my good boy ='[


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i will like this thread closed please (since no one really noticed)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG, I'm so sorry! Of course I care! I'm sorry I didn't see this until now. May all your fishies rest in peace.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks DQ... ='[ that's half of my (adult) betta's  all i have is oceanist, luna, rose, and phantom and one coming in tomorrow from mail..

it is almost like my thread never existed.. to most


----------

